# Sourdough bread - if you bake it long enough it can almost become wood...



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Sourdough bread* 
if you bake it long enough it can almost become wood…

Yes you read it as it is!
It is not woodworking and so it is posted in the Coffee Lounge, smiles.

Sometimes on my posts and blogs I have posted a picture of some of my fresh baked bread.
This made some fellow LJ's ask how I did and if I would share it.
Since I now have come in the habit of blogging, it was not an impossible mission.
So here it is:

I will go through the whole process from beginning to end, so if you just follow nothing should go wrong.
Sourdough is to some a religion and to some a scary monster they are afraid of.
But trust me it is no sweat and the bread are so good that you will hear angels sing as you eat it.









This is what it's all about.

What do I need?
Water, fresh cold water.
Flour, you can use all kinds, but the better quality the better bread.
So I buy organic, this also have the natural cultures that you need to get it running.
My favourite is spelt flour I fine and a rough with some fibers.
Rye flour I like to add some to give the bread some edge.
Grahams flour I use it seldom, but always in the sourdough.
Wheat flour always to kinds a fine and a more course.
I think you will be able to use only spelt and wheat for the starter, if it's organic.
Also I use a little yeast, even I know some think this is against the law and I always look over my shoulder for the bread police…
Some bread proofing baskets or any basket with a tea towel inside.

Here a conversion site:
http://www.dianasdesserts.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/tools.measures/

So let's get started!
To start the dough you need to make a basic sour dough and this is dead easy.
But it takes nine days before its ready.
Then you will have this for as long as you can keep it alive and can bake easy, with great results.









This is my baking station.
Yes I like tools!









So we start with a glass jar.
150 grams wheat flour.









75 grams grahams flour.









75 grams rye flour.









That's it, ok almost!









Now we need some water.
9 deciliters.









Then just whisk it all up, leave it on the kitchen table and wait for next day.









Then it looks like this and you need to whisk it again.
This you just do for nine days once a day.









On the ninth day it should smell a little sour, smell like apples and dark beer I like to say.
And it should bobble, be alive.









Then give it a good whisk.









If it looks like this you are ready.

If it don't bobble, smell bad or have mold on it - trash it and start over…









Now it's time for a good espresso.
We have made the basic dough and this is what it's all about.
With this you need little or no yeast and this will give a better taste.









Since a sour dough can die, it can be a idea to freeze down some of it.
Then you have a fast kick starter for a new.
I put two deciliters in a container.









Then in the freezer.









This is how it looks when it comes out.

A sour dough need to be feed, this I will get back to, also if you go travel, put it in the fridge.









So let's get started on making a bread dough.









2 dl of the basic sour dough, up in the bowl.
Sorry for this strange photo.









Then a little yeast, app half of what I have here, some say only a piece on the size of a pea a bread.









7 dl of cold water.









Pour it in.









Make sure the yeast are dissolved.









Now 600 grams of fine spelt flour.









I add app 100 grams course rye to give it some bite.









Finally 300 grams course spelt.

As you go you can start using different types, I change almost always.
I have a friend who only use wheat.









If you can get it, then you can add a spoon or two of malt extract, this is wonderful.
Or a spoon or two of a really dark syrup.









I like to put a hand full of seeds.
Here flax seeds.









Finally salt, don't be too shy.









Mix or stir for 8-10 minutes a little longer by hand.
Not too long, then the dough becomes westerly.









Some oil in a big bowl will prevent it from sticking.









Now time for a café latte while we wait.









Breakfast a fast one.









The dough goes up into the bowl.









Close it up.









Into the fridge for 24 hours to raise.
This is when the cultures and bacteria will do the work.
This picture was from an earlier time.
You will see why I choose that one later.









Before we can stop for today, we need to replace what we took and give the basic dough new flour to live from.
For each dl you use, you need to put 0.75 dl back of water.









For each dl used you put back:
2 tea spoons of graham.









2 tea spoons of rye.









1,5 table spoon of wheat.









I have written it on the lids like this it's easy.









And give it a good whisk.
It can now live on the kitchen table for a week or so.
If you don't use it, then just trash 2 dl and make a refresh.
If you go on holyday or the house temperature is high, put it in the fridge.









Here we are next day.
And why I choose that picture with the white bowl.
Look how it can grow! So use a good size bowl.
It will not always grow the same, its part of the charm.









Now it's time to get the dough in the raising baskets.









Put flour inside, plenty!
I repeat plenty!
Otherwise they bread will stick.









Turn the dough over a couple of times, gentle please.









And into the basket.









Leave it a warm place to rise for two hours.









Could be here.









Pre heat the oven to 220 degrees C / 425 F / gas mark 7 
I use some granite slates to have a warm surface and to help the oven hold the temperature.
Just the normal once from the local DIY shop.









Turn the breads out of the baskets, directly on to the hot stones.
It can be an idea to spread some flour first so they will not stick.
This can be done to the bread while still in the basket.









30-35 minutes later we have bread.
Leave it to rest a little before cutting.









Here from another day.
Danish smørrebrød. ;-)









Clean up.
Make snaps.
Drink coffee.









Life is sweet.









So sweet.
Don't smoke as you eat!

Perhaps it can inspire to spend some time of the work shop, you can always bring the bread back with you.

*Best thoughts,*

Mads


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

It looks delicious.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. It looks really good.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow that is sure a long process but it sure looks good!!..............Jim


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, a good loaf of bread takes 48 hours to make, not including the starter. But the result is worth it.

Nice blog Mads.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like it's time to clean out your fridge, Mads. 

Thanks for the wonderful tour of your lifestyle. The pictures of you home continue to blow me away. Would you consider an exchange student?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh mads, you gonna make me be a bad boy, oh i love the bread, but will confess….never have done sourdough…but i love it, getting it and sourdough pancakes in alaska was ….well i ate a lot …but i just might want to try some on the wood stove…i have 2 large flat surfaces and i have the perfect cast iron…well i say shop because if i do it out there, guess who doesnt have to share…lol..thanks for the recipe…im going to have to try this….bon appetit…


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I've always enjoyed your posts and projects, Mads, but this one adds even more admiration and respect! I'm also passionate about baking and cooking so I can really appreciate this. Thanks for posting the details - I am going to try this starter. Also, I dont know how you do it, but every one of your photos looks like something that could be framed and used as a piece of art.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Not being a baker, that is quite a process, makes me appreciate bread even more. Looks delicious, I'm ordering 2 loafs for Friday.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Yep, even your food is classy.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I just pick up a loaf at Panera. LOL!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

now wait a minute, are we able to place orders here…wellllllll…...ill have three loaves of the sourdough and 2 loaves of rye, and one loaf of pumpernickel…dark…..and would you send it overnight please…most businesses now offer free shipping, is that correct here also…LOL….hey you don't have your shop yet, so you might as well just bake….LOL….


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

75 cents and its ready to eat


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll take 6 loafs of it all lol


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

It was nice of you to share these great recipes Mads. Luckily I am married to a great baker, so I will stick to the woodworking for the time being. I did get hungry seeing the sandwiches you made with your home baked bread. It all looks very good. Have a wonderful New Year's Eve!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

ah mads, just thought I would advise you I invited 500 LJ's to your house for dinner…...you don't mind do you?
Good post.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks delicious. I like that mortar and pestal in the background


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy New Year Mads, hope it's a good one for you. I have fond memories of watching my Grandma make bread every week. It was heaven to eat with just a little butter and nothing else.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

This is one that I will pass along to the wife. I'm not very good at this sort of thing. Looks delicious though.


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

Memories from my childhood…

My mother was an assume baker making (from wheat she ground herself), fantastic home made bread by hand long before bread maker appliances, several times a week to feed her two growing kids. Very fond memories. The smell of her baking bread was always a good sign when I would get home from school.

My father also baked bread. He consistently made the VERY BEST foundation bricks ever. They were always disgustingly inedible. They would survive a direct nuclear blast. He never could follow a recipe completely without "experimenting".

Mom often would round up me and my little sister and tell us. "We're going to the park this afternoon. The house is off limits. Your dad's baking again."

Mads. Thanks for sharing your recipe. I'll have to try it to see which side of the family I inherited the baking gene from. I suspect my mother as I'm famous locally for my rum cakes…

Dave


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

And I WAS going to want to lose some weight this year… NOT now! *;-)*


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

A big warm smile here.
Was wondering how it would be meet, when I changed wood with flour for once.
Guess lovers of wood are lovers of live and so also lovers of food!
If I ever invite all of you Jocks for dinner at the same time, I promise I will make sour dough bread. ;-)
Happy new year to you all,
Mads


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Mads, how are you.










Thought I'd share my sourdough bread as well. I use Rye and Fife flour in my starter, but only white in my bread.

I owe you one still my friend.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Whoooooooooooooooo that look just wonderful!
I can almost eat it, with a good lump of butter, that slowly melts on top.
Fine my friend, I'm fine, a tendonitis shoulder keeps me at a low pace, but besides that, I have a big smile on my face and find life are relatively good to me.
How are you?
Best of my thoughts, to you and the family, hope everyone is well,
Mads


----------

